

From geek to business owner to multiple ventures in 2 years - our business model - traskjd
http://www.mindscape.co.nz/staff/johndaniel/index.php/2009/03/our-business-model/

======
utnick
I always think its really interesting how libraries that would be open source
on github if they were written in ruby are 300$ per license purchases when
written in .net.

Its like the commercial for profit nature of .NET filters down to the people
that write code for it too.

~~~
patio11
I think _if they were written_ deserves some emphasis there. $300 will buy you
WPF Flow Diagrams. You can search github for the flowcharts written in Ruby.
And, if there actually were any, they'd be free. Too bad there aren't.

Its like the commercial for profit nature of .NET filters down to the people
that write code for it too.

~~~
utnick
Yea I agree, I was looking mainly at the .NET ORM they have for sale when I
made my comment.

~~~
traskjd
Thanks for the comments.

The O/R Mapper product generates sales primarily because of the support and
the domain modeling tools we build into Visual Studio. It does help that the
core framework is very powerful too but that was something we picked up early
on - the code is not as important as the whole delivery (support, integration,
documentation, etc).

Visual controls such as the WPF controls we sell require much less effort to
move than our ORM product. I think corporates will still happily spend on
visual things but are moving away from non-visual elements of application
development such as O/R Mappers due to the quality of some open source
offerings.

------
samueladam
As you point it, there are different paths to doing business and it is nice to
share your story with us.

Your writing style is nice but you should remove those "ho no, don't leave my
blog" or "please subscribe" sentences.

If your content is interesting and if you're staying focused, people will come
back or subscribe.

~~~
traskjd
Point taken - thanks :-)

This was actually part of some experimentation on my behalf. An earlier post
had a subscribe at the start, the second at the end and this one at both the
start and the end. It did feel a bit over the top but I wanted to see how it
went.

Thanks for the feedback.

